# Hello from Wisconsin!



## tjans (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey folks, been eyeing up a BGE for a while now, and after talking with my grilling enthusiast father, based on my lifestyle and family obligations, we settled on the RecTec 700.  I burned it in last night and I'm looking forward to making some delicious stuff for Sunday Packer games to go along with my Homebrew hobby.

I'm considering the sear kit and the downdraft from Don Godke.  Anyone have these accessories? Recommended?

Go Packers, Go Brewers!


----------



## mng024 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello from WI as well! 
Skol Vikes ;)


----------



## tjans (Sep 12, 2018)

We'll see you on Sunday :) I'll be at the game.  That said, I'm perfectly civil to all sports fans.  Except for maybe Cardinals fans :)

Gonna be a good match this weekend...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey hey, welcome Aboard. I'm up in Neenah. Good to see more of us Wisconsinites getting together. I'm actually wanting to see enough of us around to start a SMF meet up!


----------



## tjans (Sep 12, 2018)

Neenah! I grew up in Kimberly.  Neenah Rockets were in our conference ;)  I'd def. be down for a meetup.  Looking to share some homebrew!


----------



## William89 (Sep 12, 2018)

Normally I would say hello and welcome.... But as a life long bears fan I'm still a little sore over last Sunday nights game!!! Happy smoking hope ya enjoy the rectec!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 12, 2018)

tjans said:


> Neenah! I grew up in Kimberly.  Neenah Rockets were in our conference ;)  I'd def. be down for a meetup.  Looking to share some homebrew!


Ha! Well, we oughta figure some thing out in these cooler months. I've poked around the WI members a bit, the biggest problem is we all seemingly live in town. I don't want to explain to the fire department 'No Sir. There isn't a house fire, it's a bunch of crazy guys with smokers' LOL.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure that you find all kinds of great info and ideas here. I know that I have. Since you are only pushing the NFC agenda I can be civil. I'm a long suffering Chargers fan.

George


----------



## tjans (Sep 12, 2018)

William89 said:


> Normally I would say hello and welcome.... But as a life long bears fan I'm still a little sore over last Sunday nights game!!! Happy smoking hope ya enjoy the rectec!



Man, that was some game.  Sorry about that, Rodgers is just a bad man.



RiversideSm0ker said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am sure that you find all kinds of great info and ideas here. I know that I have. Since you are only pushing the NFC agenda I can be civil. I'm a long suffering Chargers fan.George



If I can be civil to a Bear fan, I can be civil to anyone :) I've been on the other side (See Seattle/Green Bay game) and I don't prefer to eat too much crow.

Plus, I mean, I do root for the Browns (several WI players on the team, one goes to my church), and the Dolphins (life-long Marino fan) but I certainly feel bad for Chargers fans.  I mean, you guys got hosed.  

Re: bbqing, any of you use a sear kit or the downdraft?


----------



## William89 (Sep 12, 2018)

I wish I could say I was surprised by the 4th quarter comeback haha. Been down this road far too many times with Rodgers.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2018)

William89 said:


> Normally I would say hello and welcome.... But as a life long bears fan I'm still a little sore over last Sunday nights game!!! Happy smoking hope ya enjoy the rectec!





tjans said:


> Man, that was some game.  Sorry about that, Rodgers is just a bad man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be worse.....you could be a Lions fan!!! WE invent new ways to lose. LOL We make Cubs and RedSox curses look like blessings!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 13, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Enjoy the new smoker, hope to see some Q views off the RecTec.


----------



## tjans (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm glad I'm not ostracized for using a pellet smoker.  Seems to be some disdain for us "cheaters!" I have a wife, 3 kids, I a long commute, and I coach every sport known to man.  I need something that lets me enjoy my patio without having to stress about it.  I just started my grill from my phone while picking up my daughter last night.  So cool.

I'm doing a Pork Butt this weekend for my first real cook (did some ribs on a stick last night).  I have lots to learn, but I'm using Meathead's Memphis Dust rub, and I'm very excited!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you aboard!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 13, 2018)

If any thing it's those of us running electric who would be the cheaters I'd think, but I'll gladly stick with my MES lol. Remember to chronicle that first pork butt..good first choice for a long smoke!


----------



## tjans (Sep 13, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> If any thing it's those of us running electric who would be the cheaters I'd think, but I'll gladly stick with my MES lol. Remember to chronicle that first pork butt..good first choice for a long smoke!



Thanks! I'm going to do an 8 hour smoke, I think.  RecTec had some 14 hour smoke videos they did, but for my first I'm gonna get up early, set it, and then go coach a football game, brew some pumpkin ale, and then be finished in time to enjoy the meats of my labor ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 14, 2018)

tjans said:


> Thanks! I'm going to do an 8 hour smoke, I think.  RecTec had some 14 hour smoke videos they did, but for my first I'm gonna get up early, set it, and then go coach a football game, brew some pumpkin ale, and then be finished in time to enjoy the meats of my labor ;)


Be prepared for it to take more then 8 hours is all I gotta say lol.


----------



## tjans (Sep 14, 2018)

Tom, can I ask why you say that?  Are you saying the RT is slower than normal?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 14, 2018)

tjans said:


> Tom, can I ask why you say that?  Are you saying the RT is slower than normal?


Because when it comes to BBQ, it's never as short as planned. I run most of my Pork Butts around 225f and it takes 16+ hours. Even doing the 275f Hot and fast it seems 10 hours is normal.


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 14, 2018)

William89 said:


> Normally I would say hello and welcome.... But as a life long bears fan I'm still a little sore over last Sunday nights game!!! Happy smoking hope ya enjoy the rectec!


I'm a Bears fan too.  Man, we did everything we could to lose that game.  At least we "look" like we might win a few this season.


----------



## tjans (Sep 20, 2018)

Results from the cook! came out amazeballs...so juicy and tender...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

tjans said:


> Results from the cook! came out amazeballs...so juicy and tender...



Looks like good eats to me! I doubt there was/will be leftovers when the guys get to it!

By the by if you check out the group section Tjans I just took over the group lead for WI and I want to arrange a meet up to cold smoke cheese as a group in our state! Send me a message if you are interested. I hope to eventually get a proper meet up going. Maybe for a game, or a day or two before a game so we can all get some good meat smoked up and divvy it up for each comer to bring on home!


----------



## William89 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like a winner from here. Congrats!


----------

